# copake auction



## kos22us (Oct 19, 2013)

did any of you guys buy or bid on anything from the copake auction ?  


i was a phone bidder on two items both pictured below, im totally bummed i missed the schwinn dealer test roller you just dont get to many chances at one of those, i told myself i would go 2k on it by the time they called me to bid i decided id go 2500 by the end i was in at 3k and it sold for 3500, its cool but just couldnt see going that much on it ... oh well  

i did win the schwinn neon sign, paid a arm an leg for it though, not terribly rare or anything i know they're around pople have em but thus far i havent had an oppurtunity to buy one so thought i better go after it , so that's my first & only experience with the copake auction, gonna try to get the swap next year


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Oct 19, 2013)

*.............*

cooool sign.....


----------



## aasmitty757 (Oct 19, 2013)

*Schwinn Dealer Test Roller*

I too wanted to bid on that display, but found out last weekend I wasn't in the league to own one, so I didn't even sign up to bid.
Anyone know who got it?

Congrats on winning the sign.


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Oct 19, 2013)

*how high did the neon go for*

Just curious.  I have had a few and still have one


----------



## Denver Razorback (Oct 19, 2013)

I placed a few bids earlier this week.  It looks like one of them was successful - lot 195 for several bicycle posters and pictures.


----------



## dfa242 (Oct 20, 2013)

I didn't win anything this time - seems pretty much every lot I wanted was also on the BMA's wish list.  Still a great weekend seeing a lot of really cool bikes firsthand, perfect weather and lots of laughs with fellow Cabers.


----------



## squeedals (Oct 20, 2013)

I tried a bunch of absentee bids (first time) How does one know if they won anything?? Would they call me or email me? Just curious. I have a feeling I didn't win anything.....


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 20, 2013)

I bid on a couple of items. The first was that epergne (lot 100) which I thought was cool but wasn't going to go big. The second item was lot 409, the green girls LL which would have been the perfect mate for my boys bike. I was bidding online but for some reason it didn't take my last bid. I also wish I would have had the money to bid on the early Paramount (lot 236) which I thought went for a good price. I was surprised by how low both girls Phantoms went and at the opposite end the Radio Bike bidding got pure stupid-BMA? Oh well there are always more bikes! V/r Shawn


----------



## dfa242 (Oct 20, 2013)

squeedals said:


> I tried a bunch of absentee bids (first time) How does one know if they won anything?? Would they call me or email me? Just curious. I have a feeling I didn't win anything.....




I don't know - I've always bid in person, but I'm sure others will chime in.


----------



## dfa242 (Oct 20, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> ...and at the opposite end the Radio Bike bidding got pure stupid-BMA? Oh well there are always more bikes! V/r Shawn




Yes, indeed.  The BMA didn't bid on nearly as many lots as in the last two auctions, but money was still no obstacle for the ones they wanted.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 20, 2013)

Whom is BMA?


----------



## dfa242 (Oct 20, 2013)

Oh, sorry - the Bicycle Museum of America.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 20, 2013)

Thanks.
They must have a large budget.


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 20, 2013)

I heard, the Schwinn (The World) mirror went for over ten grand!


----------



## ABC Services (Oct 20, 2013)

*Yep.*



cyclingday said:


> I heard, the Schwinn (The World) mirror went for over ten grand!




Closer to 15,000. Out the door


----------



## janebloggs (Oct 20, 2013)

ABC Services said:


> Closer to 15,000. Out the door




Hi ABC

Since everyone is talking about copake i got interested and was looking at the website, but i could only see estimates? Where did you find the quotes? 

thanx!!:o


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 20, 2013)

ABC Services said:


> Closer to 15,000. Out the door




 Wow!

 If it went to the museum, good for them!
 I'm very thankful, that they are acquiring some of these National treasures for all to see.


----------



## dfa242 (Oct 20, 2013)

ABC Services said:


> Closer to 15,000. Out the door




Right - hammer price of $12,000 plus all the juice.  They made quite a big deal of it because it originally hung in Ignaz' office (so the story went anyway).


----------



## dfa242 (Oct 20, 2013)

cyclingday said:


> Wow!
> 
> If it went to the museum, good for them!
> I'm very thankful, that they are acquiring some of these National treasures for all to see.




I agree, that's the good news in all of this.  While there seems to be a bit of resentment toward them, they will be keeping these cool items in the public eye.  I spent a little time talking with one of the employees as she was loading the truck and she was quite pleasant, genuine and unassuming.


----------



## dfa242 (Oct 20, 2013)

janebloggs said:


> Hi ABC
> 
> Since everyone is talking about copake i got interested and was looking at the website, but i could only see estimates? Where did you find the quotes?
> 
> thanx!!:o




I think they generally post the results in the online catalog within a week or so.


----------



## ABC Services (Oct 20, 2013)

*Auction results*



janebloggs said:


> Hi ABC
> 
> Since everyone is talking about copake i got interested and was looking at the website, but i could only see estimates? Where did you find the quotes?
> 
> thanx!!:o




If you sign up and log in you can search past sale prices.


----------



## Denver Razorback (Oct 20, 2013)

dfa242 said:


> I don't know - I've always bid in person, but I'm sure others will chime in.




If I remember correctly, someone from Copake sent me an invoice a few days after the last auction.  I followed up with payment and arranged shipment through UPS.  It took a few weeks but was a very smooth transaction for several small items.


----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 20, 2013)

I bid on #454.....an old wood wheeled bike for the Kelly bars, it went for a pretty low

price, all things considered. It gets to a point where you're not going to spend stupid 

money on things you don't REALLY need. Overall, I think this whole auction was kind of

a dud.


----------



## kccomet (Oct 20, 2013)

spending stupid money on things we dont need. kind of sums up my bicycle addiction. i bought an expensive bike a while back and said i have no idea why i bought that. my buddy said you bought it because you could. ive always wanted to go to copake but never have. i wanted a couple of bikes in the auction, i was registered to bid watched them sell and never made a bid. i would have paid the hammer price with out blinking,but then the buyers premium and shipping, and one of the bikes was a tandem. i guess i just didnt want them bad enough


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 21, 2013)

*I went to Copake years ago with Bob U. ........*

Copake auction was a good time & the swapmeet is always great too ... I ended up with what I was after that year & a lifetime of memories ... 

If anyone ever has a change to travel to this or any of the big swapmeets around the county I would highly recommend the journey ... I will go out to Copake again someday when time allows me to ... there are always some surprises when items sell both high & low at auctions like this .. well run auction done right


----------



## Champy (Oct 21, 2013)

*Copake*

I had the high bid on two bikes using Live Auctioneers but there is nothing saying I won the auctions.  I emailed them today but got a response equivalent to a shrug.
Lots 403 and 273.  Paramount and Champion.  Did anyone here win these?


----------



## kos22us (Oct 21, 2013)

Champy said:


> I had the high bid on two bikes using Live Auctioneers but there is nothing saying I won the auctions.  I emailed them today but got a response equivalent to a shrug.
> Lots 403 and 273.  Paramount and Champion.  Did anyone here win these?





havent used the live auctioneers option so not really sure how to tell, you would think they would send a confirmation email or invoice or both, i was a phone bidder & when i was done bidding the guy told me they would contact me by phone on monday about payment in which they did, i got the impression it was just the main guy, his son and his daughter in law that processed everything so im sure it's a pretty busy time with emails coming in n going out along with phone calls and invoices plus everything that needs shipped im sure is another huge process, i would just call them on the phone and find out one way or another wether you won them or not


----------



## josehuerta (Oct 22, 2013)

For the second consecutive auction I did not win items I thought I had. Apparently bids are somehow just dropped - perhaps they arrive simultaneously and the program accepts one and simply drops the other instead of making it the next higher bid. This time I felt sure I had won, but never received the confirmation email. By the time you realize your bid did not register they are selling the next item. Frustrating doesn't describe it, may not try again.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 22, 2013)

Once they get back to the regular spring auction I may make plans to attend. The swap looks like it would be worth it if for nothing else to find that one special TOC bike for my collection. V/r Shawn


----------



## old hotrod (Oct 22, 2013)

josehuerta said:


> For the second consecutive auction I did not win items I thought I had. Apparently bids are somehow just dropped - perhaps they arrive simultaneously and the program accepts one and simply drops the other instead of making it the next higher bid. This time I felt sure I had won, but never received the confirmation email. By the time you realize your bid did not register they are selling the next item. Frustrating doesn't describe it, may not try again.




This was my exact experience the last Copake auction...bid more than the hammer price on a couple of auctions, and would have gone higher, thought I won and patiently waited for confirmation only to read on here from members that had obviously won the same lots I was bidding on...frustrating and I won't bid online again until there are some improvements...maybe telepathic bidding...


----------



## kos22us (Oct 22, 2013)

i hadnt heard of any of these problems with bidding through live auctioneers but when i decided i was going to bid on items right off the bat i didnt like the thought of using live auctioneers as my meothod of bidding, you can phone bid on any item that has a low estimate of 300-, i wanted to bid on two different items one qualified the other didnt but i agreed to start the 2nd item out at 300- so they accepted the phone bid request, i guess this doesnt really help anyone who doesnt want to go 300- but almost everything goes for at least that much unless its a smaller item like some of those lights, funny thing was when my 2nd item came up they just started it at 10- bucks anyway, the phone bidding was nice & very smooth, they call ya about 5 lots prior to your lot and they just wait with ya on the phone, you can clearly here the auctioneer calling bids, afterwards the guy said we'll call you monday morning in which they did, plus you save on the premium price by about 2-3% vs live auct.


----------



## josehuerta (Oct 22, 2013)

Good to know. In my case at $175 I bid $200 on some pedals, so I can assume it was not a telephone bid that beat me - must have been another online bid or bidder in the room. Just don't know why mine was not entered. I will do the phone bid next time if there is a next time. Anyone reading happen to buy lot #612 pedals?


----------



## 1898Columbia (Oct 22, 2013)

*Grips found at the swap meet*

I was outbid on everything at the auction, but I bought some very nice grips from a man named Ed Lee at the swap meet.  If anyone wants his contact information email me at dhc3@cornell.edu


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 22, 2013)

Nice grips.


----------



## squeedals (Oct 23, 2013)

*They posted the results of the auction*

They posted the results of the auction. Man........I wasn't even close to my absentee bids. Crazy money went down there.........oh well.


----------



## Gary Mc (Oct 23, 2013)

*Lot # 450*

Somebody got a GREAT bargain on LOT # 450 at $431 with three battery cans including a NOS Delta!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bike (Oct 23, 2013)

*and NICE*



Gary Mc said:


> Somebody got a GREAT bargain on LOT # 450 at $431 with three battery cans including a NOS Delta!!!!!!!!!!!




did not think I had a chance and did not leave a bid! but never know what the bidder would have gone


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 23, 2013)

There were some good deals but not many.


----------

